# Shame on Him



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Not content with doing it in his own country he has to do it in the UK so showing himself and his country up at the Paralympics.

Egyptian politician in Paralympics delegation fondled woman...then tried to claim immunity | Mail Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ughhh his photo shows him for what he is, a dirty old man


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

> The court heard that his victim did not want to report what happened but her mother insisted.


Good on the young lady's mum :clap2:



> Sam Corcoran, defending, said the father of three had ‘an* absolutely exemplary record* and this is the first time he has been in any kind of trouble’. She added: ‘He has asked me if I would convey his sincere remorse. He is so very desperately sorry.


 This is just hilarious!



> Magistrate Sarah Graham said the court accepted his apology ‘on the basis that it is a one-off error of judgment’ and ordered him to pay a £160 fine, £100 costs, £100 compensation to the woman, and a £15 victim surcharge. *Embassy officials will pay on his behalf*.


 Well thank God I don't pay taxes!! And hope the UK police charged him for the bloody jumper!

I read some sort of a "joke" about sexual harassment couple weeks ago saying that if a "man" tried to justify harassing a lady by saying that she was "naked" then anyone hearing him should slap his back neck (Which is a very offensive degrading thing to do in Egypt ) and telling him that his back neck was naked and so tempting for a slap! If only it would happen enough times


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Good on the young lady's mum :clap2:
> 
> This is just hilarious!
> 
> ...




In my old apartment my neighbour who was renovating the apartment reported me to security for being naked on my balcony.. 
1 it was January
2 he would have had to twist himself into an awkward position to see me,
3 I was sitting reading the paper with my legs up on the wall and he could see my ankles as my trouser legs had ridden up a bit


4 I am sure he didn't know that a westerner lived in the building


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> In my old apartment my neighbour who was renovating the apartment reported me to security for being naked on my balcony..
> 1 it was January
> 2 he would have had to twist himself into an awkward position to see me,
> 3 I was sitting reading the paper with my legs up on the wall and he could see my ankles as my trouser legs had ridden up a bit
> ...


You work for an embassy as far as I remember? So you should have immunity :eyebrows:

I'd forget about slapping his ar$e and go push him off his balcony if I had the immunity 

On a serious note though, it is sad that you're being targeted even when you're in your own property


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> You work for an embassy as far as I remember? So you should have immunity :eyebrows:
> 
> I'd forget about slapping his ar$e and go push him off his balcony if I had the immunity
> 
> On a serious note though, it is sad that you're being targeted even when you're in your own property




of course security didnt tell me, they told a male member of my staff who went to work and told a female member to tell me.. and for sure he told every male that I was naked on my balcony.. 

The funny part is when I went to security they told me that my neighbour was getting in a tenant who was student and they were worried that he might see me and come to my door to ravish me lol... Im an old fat women


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Not content with doing it in his own country he has to do it in the UK so showing himself and his country up at the Paralympics.
> 
> Egyptian politician in Paralympics delegation fondled woman...then tried to claim immunity | Mail Online


"Embassy officials will pay on his behalf."

doesn't that defeat the objective - or is the shame more painful to him ???


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

FFS... as long as idiots like him have diplomatic immunity..... where does breaking the law end!!??

We're not talking parking on yellow lines!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Although he admitted to one count of sexual assault in court and his lawyer, Sam Corcoran, said he had asked to convey an apology, in a Wednesday statement to Al-Masry Al-Youm, Khalil denied any wrongdoing.

He said he was in front of the Olympic village when he saw the three and the young woman asked for an Egyptian flag sticker.

"Then she asked me for a sum of money but I refused," he alleged. "When she insisted [on asking for money] I shouted at her to go away," he alleged. "Then I was surprised by the arrival of the police and that she accuses me of groping her daughter."

He continued, “I demanded, during the investigations to watch the surveillance cameras in front of the village, which proved my statements, and I was released after paying a fine for insulting the lady, not for being accused of molestation.”

However, the Daily Mail reported that Magistrate Sarah Graham said the court accepted his apology "on the basis that it is a one-off error of judgment" and ordered him to pay a £160 fine, £100 costs, £100 compensation to the woman, and a £15 victim surcharge.

The paper reported that the Egyptian Embassy officials would pay the fines


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Although he admitted to one count of sexual assault in court and his lawyer, Sam Corcoran, said he had asked to convey an apology, in a Wednesday statement to Al-Masry Al-Youm, Khalil denied any wrongdoing.
> 
> He said he was in front of the Olympic village when he saw the three and the young woman asked for an Egyptian flag sticker.
> 
> ...




and of course his wife, family, fellow ministers will believe he got fined for insulting the women... without actually checking up on his charge,


----------

